# Cloned my Boy Maccers...



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quadruple the fun!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That a lot of handsome Maccers


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

aHA! Checking to see if your living room will hold FOUR handsome Goldens, huh?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

That's awesome Wally. Great PP work. You are the PP Master!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish I knew how to do stuff like that.



soxOZ said:


> Well only in PS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't have too many Maccer's. Nice job on the Photoshop.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's a great picture, it's priceless.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Well Done!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

very cute wish I could do that


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, you are good with PS!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> aHA! Checking to see if your living room will hold FOUR handsome Goldens, huh?


*LOL... You guessed my reasoning for doing this....*



Otter said:


> That's awesome Wally. Great PP work. You are the PP Master!


*Hey thanks Joe, appreciate the kind comment, but master, far from it, just way too much time on my hands...  LOL...*



Oaklys Dad said:


> Can't have too many Maccer's. Nice job on the Photoshop.


 *Thanks, and no I can’t have too many Macca's, wish it was this easy to replicate him...* ...

____________________________________________

*And thanks everyone, appreciate it and glad you liked the humorous side to it. *
*For those that are interested, this was very easy to do. 
I’ll try and put a tutorial up in the “Cameras & Photography Help” sub-forum and put a link to it in here over the next few days for those that are interested in doing** something like** this.*



Karen2 said:


> Quadruple the fun!





janine said:


> That a lot of handsome Maccers





NuttinButGoldens said:


> I wish I knew how to do stuff like that.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's a great picture, it's priceless.





Hearts of Gold said:


> Well Done!





Ian'sgran said:


> very cute wish I could do that





mylissyk said:


> Wow, you are good with PS!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

So cool!! Looks like you've got more than enough room for a few more Goldens there. 

I did something similar with my girl last year:









There's a (very) brief how-to in the 10th comment down on this page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexell1827/4533216220/


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Dexell1827 said:


> So cool!! Looks like you've got more than enough room for a few more Goldens there.
> 
> I did something similar with my girl last year:
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/4533216220_d4e97430fc.jpg
> ...


Thanks, this cloning has been around for age's and is a fun thing to to do... Guess I won't need to post a tutorial on it now as yours shows how to do it. 
As you say, use a tripod, best if you use your camera on manual so no setting change when taking all the shots and you can use any software that supports layers & masks...

BTW, I hope your boy Dexter is getting over his heat spots. They are the worst one I've seen. Our boy Macca's gets them occasionally but nothing like that... Poor little fella, he must be really down when they get like that...
Oh, I gotta say you must take as many shots of your Golden's as I do of our two...  But I can't think of anything better to take photos of though... ...


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

soxOZ said:


> BTW, I hope your boy Dexter is getting over his heat spots. They are the worst one I've seen. Our boy Macca's gets them occasionally but nothing like that... Poor little fella, he must be really down when they get like that...
> ...


He is, finally...thanks. They've been a bear to deal with this winter. I don't know if it's the constantly changing weather or what, but both he and Ella have had numerous outbreaks this season.



soxOZ said:


> Oh, I gotta say you must take as many shots of your Golden's as I do of our two...  But I can't think of anything better to take photos of though...  ...


I probably take FAR too many pictures of them. :uhoh: But hey, that's what cameras are for, right? And what better way to document their many quirks and -isms so I can always remember them.


----------

